# What size bag for 1 year working holiday?



## budders83

Hi 

I know this is a silly question but I need some help choosing my luggage for my travels due to commence in May 2013! I have read that average size bag to take would be 70ltr, is this adequate??? 
I am looking at 100ltr bag, which can be carried and wheeled! Im not going to fill it up as I want to leave room for things I may buy along the way! 
Im also not planning to trek in the hills and mountains and as I am only small I would prob be only able to manage a small bag on my back! 
Can anyone help me pls as Id like to buy one in the Jan sales!!! 

Thank you peeps


----------



## Boboa

It depends. Keep in mind that you will probably move around a lot, 4-5 times at least. So you need something you can easily drag/carry. You also might share or backpack so you will not have lots of room, something that will fit under the bed would be nice. 

Finally you don't need a lot of clothes, something light and a jacket for winter (unless you plan to go to Tasnania or snowy mountains). So no need for huge bag.

Everything else can easily (cheaply depending where you are from) be purchased in Aus. I would go with about 80-100 ltr. 

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Nelly87

Everyone is different when it comes to this and because I've been backpacking (like, having to carry everything on foot for weeks) I might be a bit of a minimalist when it comes to packing, but this is what I would do.

*First of all check your airline for the baggage limits*. Never mind getting the biggest bag, with a lot of airlines extra kilos are VERY expensive (I believe Cathay Pacific told us US$60 per extra kilo over 20 - and don't ask me why they told us US$ because we were in Europe and went to Australia, LOL).

Last time I flew Amsterdam-Melbourne I flew with Singapore Airlines, who made clear to me that 20kg may be the limit, but they won't make a fuss up to 25kg - carry-on is usually 7kg. This is just the little suitcase, if you have a purse with you as well they will only weigh the little suitcase upon check-in usually, regardless of the purse you also carry (but just be careful).

*The likely total weight you'll be allowed to take is probably 27kg* (20 checked in, 7 carry-on). I managed to _move_ to Australia with this weight limit (I wasn't gonna bring over furniture etc, it's all replaceable).

Pack lightly on *clothes*, not only because you will probably arrive in nice warm temperatures but also because clothes are not that expensive here. Go to K-Mart and set yourself up with any other clothes you need throughout the year, most single items at K-Mart if you bargain hunt will not be over $20. Leave room in your suitcase for your new clothes.

*Bathroom items* just require the basics, toothpaste, shampoo etc... shampoos I find quite expensive here so there is no harm in bringing your own initially and not immediately buying it here. Additional products you will have to buy here sooner or later anyway.

*Personal items* I would keep to a minimum, not only because you will be back after a year but mostly because I've met many Working Holidaymakers who lost things along the way in hostels etc. Items like laptops are obviously fine to bring but one traveler once told me it was so heavy she wished she had had a tablet, so if you have one, bring that before you bring a laptop. Remember that laptops/tablets are part of your essentials and you will be dragging them around a lot.

Pack presuming you will have to carry things around. Living out of your suitcase is always slightly uncomfortable, whether you pack absolutely everything or just your bare necessities. Don't bring anything you dread to lose or that is easily replacable!


----------



## budders83

THanks for the advise guys.

I was also wondering whether I should take a backpack or a wheeled pack? I am not palnning on hiking etc, although a few days trips I will need to carry my belongings. 
Im very confused about whether to puchase a travel back with wheels and converts into a backpack or not just a travel bag with wheels?

Im looking at the something like this: 
Sojourn Series ~ UPDATED! - Osprey Packs, Inc :2013: Official Site

or a normal travel pack with wheels 75ltr.

Feedback really appreictaed


----------



## budders83

THank you for your help all, I finally decided on a 100ltr travelbag, which can be pullen and has seperate compartments so the plan is to fill half ans leave the other half for anything I get on my travels.... hopefully it wont be to big!


----------



## futurestic

I think the biggest as possible. I think 1 year is a long time and you should take all of the important things that you need in your day to day life. 
And for that you will need a big bag. 
Don't take unnecessary things. Only the important things.


----------



## noahwilson

its depend on you, and also depend on weather, and your shopping plan. but really your topic so interested.
Moving To UK | Moving To USA


----------

